# Sattelite Recon



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Satellite imagery has been acquired and analyzed. Ordinance is loaded and hot! Targeting assessment indicates minimal defensive capabilities. :mn:gn:gn:gn:chk

http://imageshack.us


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Another target identified. Destruction is pending. Do you live here?



This is not a surgical strike, there will be collateral damage. :gn:gn:gn

The BABOTL's are not happy with the happenings here on CS. :mn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Next target identified and locked. Total annihilation is predicted!:r:r:r
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

HA! I love the sattelite photos! Go get em! :tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a really cool idea!! Haha, can't wait to see the damage!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Glad it is'nt my house in the pictures but I feel sooooooory for some poor sole:hn


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Scary how close satellite photos can get from space. As always, can't wait to see the damage.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Glad it is'nt my house in the pictures but I feel sooooooory for some poor sole:hn


I know who it is... haha... And I must say that you may win the battle, but you WILL lose the war!!:ss:r:gn


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Not it!! But I have a guess who's it is.

Nice effort at a response. :ss


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bax said:


> HA! I love the sattelite photos! Go get em! :tu


Ditto !!! THE SAT. PICS MAKE IT PERFECT!!

HIT'EM HARD!!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

New target identified and locked. Multiple sites have been placed on alert.

http://imageshack.us

Good luck surviving this one. :r:r:gn


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

This is gonna hurt :gn:chk


I'm locked, loaded and ready for launch. Awaiting launch command.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Secondary target identified and targeted. :mn:mn:mn
http://imageshack.us


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Not it!! But I have a guess who's it is.
> 
> Nice effort at a response. :ss


Yup... still not scared! :gn


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

:rGee Whiz! Could that be Rocky Mountain residential lots?:tu:tu:ss


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

This isn't gonna be purty.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad my house isnt in one of those sat pics. 

I dont want to tango with Bob, it would end bad for him. :tg












j/k


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> :rGee Whiz! Could that be Rocky Mountain residential lots?:tu:tu:ss


Careful how excited you get around here... You have been put on notice... :r:gn


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> Careful how excited you get around here... You have been put on notice... :r:gn


 Do I get a written warning next? :ss


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

This is why I change my locations daily from different bridge underpasses. Can't target a cardboard box!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Launch from Chico CA confirmed!!!:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Launch from Chico CA confirmed!!!:tu




*NICE! VERY NICE "D"...:tu:ss*


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Do I get a written warning next? :ss


There are no written warnings...only penalties...


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Launch from Chico CA confirmed!!!:tu


Oh no you didn't... :gn


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

You may want to be careful here...this could get ugly.:tu 


(On a side note it looks like I might be in San Jose August 1st and 2nd. Around San Tomas and Payne.)


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Bombs away! 

I would stay away from home Thursday. Just a suggestion. :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> You may want to be careful here...this could get ugly.:tu


Isn't ugly all relative?


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

We have a confirmed launch in San Jose. Was advised this was a soft target so we hit the wife as well.










0103 8555 7494 6746 24**


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> We have a confirmed launch in San Jose. Was advised this was a soft target so we hit the wife as well.
> 
> 0103 8555 7494 6746 24**


:r:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Launch from Chico CA confirmed!!!:tu


Launch from Feeding Hills, MA confirmed! Looks like perfect coordination! :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Launch from Sacramento CA confirmed!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Launch from Feeding Hills, MA confirmed! Looks like perfect coordination! :chk:chk:chk:chk


Did I miss something?


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

*BREAKING NEWS:* "MORE AND MORE HEAT SIGNATURES NOW BEING CONFIRMED BY SATELLITE PHOTOGRAPHY THROUGHOUT THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA...":tu:tu:tu:ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Did I miss something?


Naaaaaahhhhh! Just some crowd control clean-up...:ss


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Look at these guys go! :ss You'd think a couple of them had gotten a little smack down recently or something...Oh Yeah!!! Now I remember, there are a couple of guys putting out bids for new porches!!!

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Isn't there something about trying to attack a higher position? :gn:gn:gn

That and trying to shoot from the back of moving train...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Isn't there something about trying to attack a higher position? :gn:gn:gn
> 
> That and trying to shoot from the back of moving train...


This is one way to take out a target on higher ground! :r



Secondary targets have been identified and launch codes are pending.:gn:gn:gn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Secondary targets have been identified and launch codes are pending.:gn:gn:gn


Look at all this BIG talk... what a bunch of wussies... 

By the way... let us know how much they are bidding for a new porch... I hear those are quite expensive these days... :ss:gn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Bob I think its the thin air up there.
Unfortunately these boys wrote a check their ass cant cash. 
Just give it a few days boys and you will see how we do things in the sunshine state.
There will be a lot more than 2 contractors getting work when we are done.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Launch from Feeding Hills, MA confirmed! Looks like perfect coordination! :chk:chk:chk:chk


Ahhh!!! It's nice to have friends!!!! It makes the attack even more deadly!!!!:gn:hn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> Look at all this BIG talk... what a bunch of wussies...


Zach, Friendly banter is great, even welcome. But is name calling really necessary?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Hmmmm vacation day today and I awake to rumors of a secret weapon about to be unleashed......* :ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

We had a small delay at the Concord Naval Weapons Station but rest assured, all problems have been resolved and launch will continue as planned.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Zach, Friendly banter is great, even welcome. But is name calling really necessary?


Bob, it was just a bit of friendly chatter... I didn't mean to offend you at all. Trust me when I say I hold all the Cali BOTL's in high regard. You guys are a class act bunch of guys for sure!:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

weak_link said:


> We had a small delay at the Concord Naval Weapons Station but rest assured, all problems have been resolved and launch will continue as planned.


Good to here you recieved the correct launch codes. Satellites indicate possible launch detection from Mather AFB in Sac as well. Rumor has it that the crews at Vandenburg want in on the fun. :r


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

bobarian said:


> Good to here you recieved the correct launch codes. Satellites indicate possible launch detection from Mather AFB in Sac as well. Rumor has it that the crews at Vandenburg want in on the fun. :r


We really need more reliable agents in the field. Flint is the reason for the delay...again.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Whew!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

OK. Time to get a few things straight.

1. That is a dated satellite photo and my back yard doesn't look quite that crappy any more.

2. I spend a nice weekend riding motorcycles only to learn my heavily mortgaged house is in the cross hairs when I get back. Not cool. A little more notice and I would have upped the insurance. I wish it was destroyed so I could move. Certainly can't sell it in today's market.

3. Mess with the best, die like the rest! Tennis anyone?


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Moglman said:


> OK. Time to get a few things straight.
> 
> 1. That is a dated satellite photo and my back yard doesn't look quite that crappy any more.
> 
> ...


Man I'm glad I'm on your side Scott, you BABOTL have no idea what you did in waking this sleeping giant. :hn

:mn:r:mn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Man I'm glad I'm on your side Scott, you BABOTL have no idea what you did in waking this sleeping giant. :hn
> 
> :mn:r:mn


Muahaha, Its all part of the plan my friend. You should know better than to bring out your "heavy hitters" in the first inning! Several key troops have been held back pending Bomb Damage Assessment. :r

Scott, I got two words for you.....

Cayman Islands!:dr:chk:chk:chk:mn:mn:gn:gn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

ps//

0103 8555 7494 4744 0718

:r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

(SQUAWK) BRAVO ALPHA THIS IS MOTEL BRAVO CONFIRMING BIRD IS AWAY UNDER FIRE AUTHORITY CODE DELTA CHARLIE 0307 3330 0001 7911 5108 OVER... (SQUAWK)

(SQUAWK) MOTEL BRAVO THIS IS BRAVO ALPHA, ROGER THAT AND CONFIRMING YOUR HEAT SIGNATURE AS STRONG OVER... (SQUAWK)

(SQUAWK) ROGER THAT BRAVO ALPHA, BIRD IS FLYING TRUE AT TARGET 54.9 DEGREES NORTHEAST, CLEAR SKYS, AND PACKAGE INTACT. KEEP YOUR HEADS DOWN AS THIS BIRD IS GONNA HIT HARD... (SQUAWK)






​


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Man I'm glad I'm on your side Scott, you BABOTL have no idea what you did in waking this sleeping giant. :hn
> 
> :mn:r:mn


I have to agree here... Not the guy I would have wanted to wake up and get all riled up... 

But Believe me when I say this is going to get real ugly real soon... :gn


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> I have to agree here... Not the guy I would have wanted to wake up and get all riled up...
> 
> But Believe me when I say this is going to get *real ugly* real soon... :gn


Now why'd you have to get Darrell involved? He hasn't even posted in this thread!

:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

LordOfWu said:


> Now why'd you have to get Darrell involved? He hasn't even posted in this thread!
> 
> :ss


:r:r HAHAHAH... :chk


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Satellites indicate major explosions over central US. :dr


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

Target Located, Target Destroyed in T-minus 2-3 days. Muahahaha:chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*The Eagle Has Landed!!*


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> *The Eagle Has Landed!!*


A direct hit!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163884

Good stuff George. I'd bump you again, but I already hit you today for smacking TripleF!:mn:mn:gn:gn


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

bobarian said:


> Scott, I got two words for you.....
> 
> Cayman Islands!


I have Rollito's CA addy. He isn't safe. Good job in bringing him in, but if he decides he wants to play, bring it on.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Moglman said:


> I have Rollito's CA addy. He isn't safe. Good job in bringing him in, but if he decides he wants to play, bring it on.


You should know I live about 10 minutes away from Rollito and please be considerate when sending anything with a massive payload. I'm just a bystander, an innocent, non combatant, peace loving California hippie-type and would appreciate you keeping the shock waves to a minimum.

:ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

weak_link said:


> I'm just a bystander, an innocent, non combatant, peace loving California hippie-type


That also proudly waives the BABOTL banner. Are you sure you're safe?
:gn:gn:gn


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh no, not safe...he's definitely not safe...

:gn:chk


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

weak_link said:


> You should know I live about 10 minutes away from Rollito and please be considerate when sending anything with a massive payload. I'm just a bystander, an innocent, non combatant, peace loving California hippie-type and would appreciate you keeping the shock waves to a minimum.
> 
> :ss


Rollito hasn't joined in the smack talk. He was thrown onto the radar (under the bus) by one of your own.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

[FONT=&quot](SQUAWK) MOTEL BRAVO CONFIRMING HEAVY EXPLOSION AND SEISMIC ACTIVITY AT TARGET LOCATION (SQUAWK) (SQUAWK) RECON UNIT CHARLIE ALPHA MOVING IN FOR DAMAGE ASSESSMENT OUT (SQUAWK)...:chk:chk:chk:ss

[/FONT]


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Next target identified and locked. Total annihilation is predicted!:r:r:r
> http://imageshack.us


This one is still standing:chk


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> This one is still standing:chk


WOW... they missed a target... uh oh... maybe what they say about the BA guys is true...


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe he did what that Noob did a couple weeks back and is going to come back and bomb himself. 

:chk:chk:chk


----------

